# Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2012)

*Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Seltene Erden gehören zu den wichtigsten Bestandteilen von heutigen Halbleiterprodukte, so finden sie unter anderem Verwendung in Festplatten, LCDs, LEDs, Brennstoffzellen usw. Im Gegensatz zu ihrem Namen kommen sie jedoch recht häufig in der Erde vor, allerdings sind große Lagerstätten eher selten anzutreffen. Die größten genutzen Lagerstätten liegen zur Zeit in der zu China gehörenden inneren Mongolei. Eine weitere große Lagerstätte findet sich beispielsweise in Australien und in den USA. Chinas Anteil an der Weltproduktion liegt aktuell bei 90 Prozent, was unter anderem daran liegt das andere Minen, wie die in den USA, geschlossen wurden weil es billiger war die Rohstoffe zu importieren. Daraus ergibt sich auch das China der Weltgrößte Exporteur für seltene Erden ist.

Bereits vor einiger Zeit kündigte China an diese Exporte zu beschränken. In einem nun veröffentlichen White Paper wird dieses Vorhaben und die damit verbundende Preissteigerung von China verteidigt mit schwindender Ressourcen begründet. Man möchte außerdem stärker gegen den illegalen Abbau vorgehen. China sieht sich dabei im Einklang mit den Regeln der WTO(World Trade Organization) während die USA, Japan und Europa  bereits Beschwerde gegen die Exportbeschränkungen einlegten.
Experten sind der Ansicht das neben der Exportbeschränkung auch vor allem die erhöhte Nachfrage Schuld an gestiegen Preisen ist.

Quellen:
China verteidigt Exportbeschränkungen für Seltene Erden - ComputerBase

Full Text: Situation and Policies of China's Rare Earth Industry - Xinhua | English.news.cn


Eigene Meinung:
Da die seltenden Erden wichtige Bestandteile von Produkten mit denen wir uns täglich umgeben sind fände ich es wichtig wenn man sich mehr von der marktdominierenden Stellung Chinas lösen würde. Gelingt das nicht ist wohl mit einem hohen Preisanstieg über die Jahre zu rechnen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Das wird Russland ja mit Begeisterung zustimmen.
 Die haben ja nach meines Wissens die größten Vorkommen seltenen Erden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Eigentlich ist das Zeug schon "angemessen" selten, um den Namen seltene Erden zu verdienen ^^
Siehe hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

die Massenanteile der Elemente an der Erdkruste - nach den aufgelisteten häufigen Nichtmetallen und Metallen bleiben für alle anderen Elemente, wie Edelmetalle und die seltenen Erden, zusammen gerade mal noch 0,7% Massenanteil an der Kruste.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

@M4xw0lf:
Ich denke selten ist einfach ein dehnbarer Begriff. Auf Wiki kann man zum Beispiel in Erfahrung bringen das eben das seltenste stabile Element der seltenen Erden immernoch häufiger ist als beispielsweise Gold oder Platin.

Allerdings kann ich dir genauso recht geben, es ist halt relativ zu sehen denke ich.


----------



## Rizoma (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

tja irgend wann ist ein Punkt erreicht wo die US Minen ihren betrieb wieder auf nehmen da das zeug aus China zu teuer ist


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Ich sag nur ein Wort "  Recycling "    
Das lohnt sich bestimmt.
Da ja die Menschen viel technischen Müll produzieren der ja eigentlich ja kein Müll ist .

Edit: Die _Recyclingquote_ bei Seltenen Erden liegt unter einem Prozent. 
Quelle:  http://www.das-parlament.de/2012/07/WirtschaftFinanzen/37785791.html


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Recycling ist an sich ne gute Idee. Allerdings wird das afaik in Deutschland nur genutzt wenn es Wirtschaftlich und aus Umweltgründen auch Sinn macht. Man muss auch bedenken das die Mengen die man braucht pro Artikel ja sehr gering sind und der Aufwand beim Recycling relativ groß sein wird, je nach Produkt.


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eine weitere große Lagerstätte findet sich beispielsweise in Australien und in den USA. Chinas Anteil an der Weltproduktion liegt aktuell bei 90 Prozent, was unter anderem daran liegt das andere Minen, wie die in den USA, geschlossen wurden weil es billiger war die Rohstoffe zu importieren.


Selbst schuld. Gier frisst Hirn.



> Eigene Meinung:
> Da die seltenden Erden wichtige Bestandteile von Produkten mit denen wir uns täglich umgeben sind fände ich es wichtig wenn man sich mehr von der marktdominierenden Stellung Chinas lösen würde. Gelingt das nicht ist wohl mit einem hohen Preisanstieg über die Jahre zu rechnen.


Tja. So ist es halt. Man überlässt lieber den anderen die Arbeit weil es bequemer/billiger ist. Nur wenn dann die anderen ihre Arbeit einschränken fangen die anderen Länder auf einmal an rumzuheulen weil sie nicht mehr auf dem Gebiet spezialisiert sind.


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich sag nur ein Wort "  Recycling "
> Das lohnt sich bestimmt.
> Da ja die Menschen viel technischen Müll produzieren der ja eigentlich ja kein Müll ist .
> 
> ...


 
Solange es billiger ist, die ganze Elektronik an Entwicklungsländer zu verkaufen, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## L-man (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

es gibt fast in jedem Land Vorkommnisse von seltenen Erden, es muss nur der Preis erreicht werden in dem sich die Förderng in diesem Land lohnt. Genau wie bei der Kohle.


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Ein Wort dazu: Fast jedes Land hatte entsprechende Minen. China bot es extrem billig an. Überall wurden die Minen geschlossen. Um Seltene Erden zu gewinnen muss man sie mit giftigen Chemikalien lösen. Das verursacht massiv Umweltprobleme.

So war das Problem günstig und für die eigene Umwelt (Wählerstimmen) gelöst.

Sehen wir wieder einmal die Folgen des Monopols. Weltweit, auch hier, ist man dabei neue und alte Minen wieder auf zumachen. Mit dem altem Problem Umweltschutz. Nicht ganz einfach.

Recycling ist zu teuer und zu kompliziert. Man verbrennt, bzw lagert diese Erdhaltigen Teile.

China wird nach der Eröffnung der Minen entsprechend reagieren und die Preise wieder senken um die Konkurrenz erneut zu zerstören. Bis es keiner mehr wagt es nochmal zu versuchen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



Rizoma schrieb:


> tja irgend wann ist ein Punkt erreicht wo die US Minen ihren betrieb wieder auf nehmen da das zeug aus China zu teuer ist


 
Tun sie schon. Nur dauert das eben ein ganze Weile bis die Produktion wieder richtig anläuft

Als die Preise angingen anzuziehen vor 20 Jahren, sprossen illegale Abbaustätten in China wie Pilze aus dem Boden, und durch die Korrupten Regionalgouverneure wurde damals nichts unternommen. Außerdem brauchte China damals die Devisen recht dringend. Zwischenzeitlich hat der Legale Abbau im Volumen den illegalen Abbau wieder eingeholt, mehr aber auch nicht, weshalb ich Chinas Schritte zur "Einschränkung" der Produktion Vorkommens verstehen kann. Vor allem ist diese Aktion Chinas aber auch deshalb verständlich, weil die Einwohner das immer weniger mitmachen zu wollen scheinen


----------



## orca113 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



L-man schrieb:


> es gibt fast in jedem Land Vorkommnisse von seltenen Erden, es muss nur der Preis erreicht werden in dem sich die Förderng in diesem Land lohnt. Genau wie bei der Kohle.



Vor allem müsste der Abbau etwas "sauberer" ablaufen. Die Gewinnung von Seltenen Erden geht mit Umweltverschmutzung sondergleichen einher.Ganz zuschweigen von Erosion und Landschaftszerstörung.

Vielleicht gibts irgendwann neue Techniken...


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Vor allem müsste der Abbau etwas "sauberer" ablaufen. Die Gewinnung von Seltenen Erden geht mit Umweltverschmutzung sondergleichen einher.Ganz zuschweigen von Erosion und Landschaftszerstörung.
> 
> Vielleicht gibts irgendwann neue Techniken...


 Ja. Aber erstmal kauf ich mir neu neue Grafikkarte, meine ist schon 4 Monate alt und mein Handy ist auch schon fast 11 Monate alt. Ach und der LCD TV ist mir 2 Zoll zu klein, sollte auch bald erneuert werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ja. Aber erstmal kauf ich mir neu neue Grafikkarte, meine ist schon 4 Monate alt und mein Handy ist auch schon fast 11 Monate alt. Ach und der LCD TV ist mir 2 Zoll zu klein, sollte auch bald erneuert werden.


 
Haha 

So ist es halt. Und statt die Altgeräte dem Recycling zuzuführen, werden sie für Notfälle in der Schublade (Handy) oder im Keller (Fernseher / PC) aufgehoben.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ja. Aber erstmal kauf ich mir neu neue Grafikkarte, meine ist schon 4 Monate alt und mein Handy ist auch schon fast 11 Monate alt. Ach und der LCD TV ist mir 2 Zoll zu klein, sollte auch bald erneuert werden.



Ja genau. Auch ich bin Verbraucher und habe gerne "elektrotechnischbasierten" Luxus. Wollte auch nicht oberlehrerhaft rüberkommen,nur darstellen, das es nicht der Preis ist der zu niedrig ist sondern halt der problematische Abbau.


----------



## steinschock (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Besonders Problematisch im Kongo, da ist die Hauptverschmutzung aus Blut.


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> So ist es halt. Und statt die Altgeräte dem Recycling zuzuführen, werden sie für Notfälle in der Schublade (Handy) oder im Keller (Fernseher / PC) aufgehoben.


Ne. Die gehen natürlich ins Recycling wie z.B. nach Afrika und anderen dritte Welt Länder damit die Kinder dort was zu arbeiten haben.

[meine beiden Postings bitte nicht ernst nehemen]


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ne. Die gehen natürlich ins Recycling wie z.B. nach Afrika und anderen dritte Welt Länder damit die Kinder dort was zu arbeiten haben.
> 
> [meine beiden Postings bitte nicht ernst nehemen]


 
Jo, ich hatts ja verstanden und finds lustig


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

China sollte aufhören soviel Müll zu produzieren und damit dem Markt zu Überschwemmen, damit shcont man die Umwelt udn spart wertvolle Resourcen. Selbiges gild für grosse Firmen die Elektro Geräte oder Bauteile die schon nach einen Jahr erscheinungen eines langsamen sterbens zeigen.

kurz weniger sinnlose massenproduktion für dem Müll und mehr Qualität bei Produkten wor die erden vorkommen.


----------



## r34ln00b (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> China sollte aufhören soviel Müll zu produzieren und damit dem Markt zu Überschwemmen, damit shcont man die Umwelt udn spart wertvolle Resourcen. Selbiges gild für grosse Firmen die Elektro Geräte oder Bauteile die schon nach einen Jahr erscheinungen eines langsamen sterbens zeigen.
> 
> kurz weniger sinnlose massenproduktion für dem Müll und mehr Qualität bei Produkten wor die erden vorkommen.


 
schwer zu lesen btw.

der verbraucher steigert die produktion, also sind sie gezwungen?


----------



## e4syyy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Was machen wir eigentlich, wenn wir alle Ressourcen der Erde verballert haben? Laufen wir dann wieder mit Keulen rum und jagen Tiere? Ach Moment bis dahin haben wir ja auch bestimmt alle Tiere getötet und nicht mal mehr einen Baum für eine Keule.....


----------



## wakey (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Was machen wir eigentlich, wenn wir alle Ressourcen der Erde verballert haben? Laufen wir dann wieder mit Keulen rum und jagen Tiere? Ach Moment bis dahin haben wir ja auch bestimmt alle Tiere getötet und nicht mal mehr einen Baum für eine Keule.....


Wir Produzieren eh genüg Müll den man als Keulen u.ä. verwenden kann, und gejagt werden dann einfach Menschen, von denen gibt es eh mehr als genug 
Rage/Fallout lassen grüßen, da kommen ja rosige Zeiten auf uns zu


----------



## TempestX1 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*

Außerdem haben wir bis dahin Soylent Green


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> China sollte aufhören soviel Müll zu produzieren und damit dem Markt zu Überschwemmen, damit shcont man die Umwelt udn spart wertvolle Resourcen. Selbiges gild für grosse Firmen die Elektro Geräte oder Bauteile die schon nach einen Jahr erscheinungen eines langsamen sterbens zeigen.
> 
> kurz weniger sinnlose massenproduktion für dem Müll und mehr Qualität bei Produkten wor die erden vorkommen.


 

Das Problem ist halt nur das unser Wirschaftsverständnis ein nachhaltiges wirtschaften nicht vorsieht. Solange wir in einer Konsumgesellschaft verharen die nunmal darauf ausgerichtet ist möglichst viel zu konsumieren um stätig für Wachstum zu sorgen wird sich da nichts ändern und Produkte die nur eine stark begrenzte Lebensdauer haben werden weiterhin den Markt bevölkern.

nachhaltiges, ökologisches wirtschaften würde eben "ehnlich" aussehen wie im ehemaligen Ostblock. Produkte würden so konzipiert werden das sie eben auf möglichst lange Haltbarkeit ausgelegt sind. Da würdest du dann halt nicht mehr jedes Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen bekommen, schon alleine aus dem Grund das neue Grafikkarten vermutlich im Vergleich zu heute exorbitant teuer wären. Ein Kühlschrank würde halt auch nicht alle 10 Jahre gewechselt werden sondern eben wie zu DDR-Zeiten drauf getrimmt sein mindestens 25-30 Jahre, und noch länger, zu funktionieren. Handys/Smartphones würdest du vermutlich auch mindestens 5-10 Jahre behalten. Allgemein würde der Preis für Produkte wohl im Allgemeinen deutlich steigen um den begrenzten Ressourcen Rechnung zu tragen.

Für die Wirtschaft würde das natürlich sinkende Gewinne bedeuten denn wenn die Leute nicht mehr viel kaufen, bzw. kaufen können, sinken auch die Einnahmen. Nach dem momentanen Wirtschaftsverständnis undenkbar.

Für die Umwelt wäre es freilich besser würden wir Produkte deutlich langfristiger nutzen, das würde aber zuerst einmal ein umdenken der Menschen erfordern, weg vom Konsum und dem kauf billiger kurzlebiger Produkte hin zu Produkten die auf Umweltverträglichkeit und lange Lebenszeit konzipiert sind. Erst danach würde auch die Industrie nachziehen. Solange 80% der Menschen zum Beispiel ihr Handy alle 1-2 Jahre wechseln wird dort kein umdenken stattfinden.


----------



## MG42 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Erden: China veröffentlich "White Paper" und verteidigt darin die Exportbeschärnkungen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Recycling ist an sich ne gute Idee. Allerdings wird das afaik in Deutschland nur genutzt wenn es Wirtschaftlich und aus Umweltgründen auch Sinn macht. Man muss auch bedenken das die Mengen die man braucht pro Artikel ja sehr gering sind und der Aufwand beim Recycling relativ groß sein wird, je nach Produkt.


 
Ökonomisch sowie aus umwelttechnischer Sicht macht es durchaus Sinn, aber der Müll wird lieber ausgelagert, weil es sich einfach rechnet.

Das Problem aller ist die Selbstverständlichkeit des unbegrenzten Wachstums, früher oder später muss man ja mal auf die Schnauze fallen, aber Gier und kurzfristige Gewinne lassen alle Bedenken außer Acht (bzw. die Verantwortlichen wissen es, aber trotzdem wird so weiter gemacht), wie wir mit unserer Welt umgehen.


----------

